# New TT amplified BE collected and detailed (pic heavy)



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Only joined up on here a couple of weeks ago after a bit of an impulse buy of a tdi quattro black edition tt for the wife which we collected Saturday the 1st of March. With all the excitement I never had chance to take pics and post so I thought I'd hold off a week until Rich at reflections detailing had worked his magic on it and post some pics then.

Well yesterday was the day, really pleased with how it turned out but I'll start with an issue that was found on my car. The rear bumper (behind the wheel) on both sides appears to be shedding it's paint already? Looks like it will need to go back to be repainted, seems it hasn't been prepped properly before painting.

See pic below.... If anyone has chance I'd appreciate a pic of how your looks. It appears to be really thin paint



As I'm a bit of a detailer myself I worked with Rich on the detail to speed the process up.

A bit filthy before



Car was snow foamed, washed with 2 bucket method, detarred with tardis (only a couple of specs so far) and then the bit that everyone loves, Iron x to remove iron contamination. There was rather a lot, this pic is a second hit..



Car was then put inside the unit and dried. Paint depth was measured, a healthy 200 microns across the whole of the car. Car was delivered in very good condition. A few random scratches on most of the panels but nothing at all troubling.

Weapon of choice was the Rupees big foot DA which with their second lightest pad and polish delivered a perfect finish.

A few under the lights







While Rich was working on the paint I dressed the engine bay



Applied wolfs rim shield to the alloys and dressed the tyres



With machine polishing finished we moved to LSP choice. I'd previously decided I wanted to try werkstat jett as it gets rave reviews on white cars so picked some up with werkstat gloss a few days before. After a quick detail with gloss to remove any remaining polishing dust I applied 3 coats of wekstat jett 30 mins apart. This product is an absolute joy to apply. Spray, wipe on and buff off. Literally takes 5 mins a coat. I'll let the finished pics do the talking but apart from the potential need to let it touch the hands of the body shop, I'm very happy 8)



















A few in the sun..













Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Welcome, car looks great, Enjoy  
Other have posted about the paint there, so your not the first to see it, someone will post who had this and give you feed back. Would not worry about it , given is classed as the inner wing.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent job Winrya


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks awesome 

I have the inner wing paint issue too

Daz


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

eastwood1875 said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> I have the inner wing paint issue too
> 
> Daz


What are you doing about it? I'm almost tempted to see if I can get some glacier white wrap and have that section wrapped and then it will never occur again and don't have to be without the car while they remove the lights, bumper (probably scratching it as they go), cover it in overspray. Oh i wish I'd had better dealings with body shops in the past


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Amazing pics and car 

I have same issue with paint on inside near side rear bumper (Ibis White).
Lets wait and see what Edinburgh Audi come up with.


----------



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

winrya said:


> Only joined up on here a couple of weeks ago after a bit of an impulse buy of a tdi quattro black edition tt for the wife which we collected Saturday the 1st of March. With all the excitement I never had chance to take pics and post so I thought I'd hold off a week until Rich at reflections detailing had worked his magic on it and post some pics then.
> 
> Well yesterday was the day, really pleased with how it turned out but I'll start with an issue that was found on my car. The rear bumper (behind the wheel) on both sides appears to be shedding it's paint already? Looks like it will need to go back to be repainted, seems it hasn't been prepped properly before painting.
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, I have the same car when can you fit mine in for the same job haha


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.

I love the way it looks, I genuinely think it's one of the nicest looking cars on the road for the money. Amazing how well the design has aged, no wonder the mk3 looks so similar, like mini they have a recipe that everyone clearly loves and can't change it too much.

If anyone is near kidderminster I can give you the details of a really good detailer 

And ref the missing paint, I went to the dealership and every white tt there had the same problem. Apparently it's basically because they don't spray the inside, what is there is basically over spray. What was clear is it flakes to the edge but then stops, it doesn't spread so I've purchased some 3m gloss black vinyl and I'm going to wrap it instead of getting it sprayed. I've also purchased some clear wrap to wrap the skirts to protect them from chipping


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

I pointed out this paintwork problem back in August 2013 - see my post:

viewtopic.php?t=361921

It was fixed by my dealer and it has been perfect ever since. IMO it's worth getting it fixed by the dealer in case of any future warranty follow-up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

glospete said:


> I pointed out this paintwork problem back in August 2013 - see my post:
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=361921
> 
> ...


Has everyone that has the issue got it fixed? Went to dealer on Saturday and said they contact me money to arrange a solution. I'm still waiting. Plus audi customer services has blanked me altogether. I bought audi because of the good name.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Amplified315 said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > I pointed out this paintwork problem back in August 2013 - see my post:
> ...


I reported to Edinburgh Audi, 5 days after collected the new TT.
They have been pretty good, this will be repaired under the paint warranty, which means it goes through to Glasgow paint shop ( part of group ) to be repaired, which is to be removal of rear bumper and full respray.
As I had my paintwork sealed, they are covering the cost of detailer reapplying to rear bumper.
Goes in on Monday 7th April, to get alloy repaired (another story) and then goes through to Glasgow the following day...will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

blaird03 said:


> Amplified315 said:
> 
> 
> > glospete said:
> ...


I bought mine from Lomond Audi as well, in Ayr though. So they need to take the number off for a full re spray? Mmm I don't know if I'm happy with that. You get it back and start hearing rattles and what not. It's actually ridiculous the amount you pay for a car and 25 days later you need to get a bumper re spray. I also had my car detailed on the 2nd day and all sealed, where they happy to cover the cost of doing this again? Did u insist on them not washing your car?


----------



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone had their paint issue rectified?

I've contacted the dealership who said they'd get someone to call on Monday. Guy phoned today still don't know how they're going to fix, respray, new bumper etc.

I'm not happy at all that a brand new car has this defect already it's pathetic.also I've have my car detailed that ruin that


----------

